# New Pressure Treated Outdoor Furniture



## The Termite (Jan 1, 2011)

New Chair and Bench that I made for sale at my Local Nursery.  After the wood losses the moisture I plan to stain them with a deck stain.


----------



## CAL (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 1, 2011)

Those are very nice!  I can see you making little outdoor tables and swinging benches too! Dan


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 1, 2011)

Look good and sturdy!  Nice job!


----------



## DROP POINT (Jan 1, 2011)

Great looking furniture.

Davin


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 1, 2011)

nicely done realy like how you beveled all the edges nice touch


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 1, 2011)

sturdy looking bench , nice work


----------



## mike bell (Jan 3, 2011)

nicw work.  I made some a few years ago after seeing some for sale at the Beach.  except I used 2x6s instead of 2x4's.  then put a curve in the back and seat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 4, 2011)

Those Adirondack style chairs are very comfortable to me.All of your furniture looks very well made.A small table for beverages  would go good.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks good. No cupholders?


----------



## The Termite (Jan 6, 2011)

*Cup Holders?*

Added a table so you can have a drink and a sandwhich!  I am working on the cupholders.  Trying to get $250 for 2 chairs and a table unfinished, $350 if it is finished.  Do you guys think that is a fair price.  Would really like to hear your comments.  Trying to start a new business here and any input good or bad is wanted.


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2011)

Sound fair to me. I realize how much work go's  Into it.They look good!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 6, 2011)

look great.   tampa bay  fan??????


----------



## The Termite (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes Sir I am from Tampa and Love My Bucs!!  I am 40 and lived in Tampa all my life!  I like hunting in Georgia but my NFL alliance is the BUCS!


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 10, 2011)

Yessir,those prices seem reasonable to me,and the table is just what I was thinking of.Lots of luck in your business.


----------

